#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  ontwerp ideeen podium

## domi046

Hallo,

ik ben bezig om een muzikaal evenement te organiseren voor kinderen. hier bij heb ik een mooi groot podium nodig. wie kan mij helpen en wil mij het een en ander sturen.... mij leek het wel leuk om een "normaal"hoofd podium te hebben.. daaraan een soort catwalk gevold door een rond podium. Mja hoe groot enzo is het beste... Weet jij het? laat het mij dan snel weten en zien!
alvast bedankt,

Dominique Jansen

----------


## jeroen17

Om je te kunnen helpen met de vraag "hoe groot is het beste" hebben we toch eerst wat meer informatie nodig. Dus graag eerst wat informatie met betrekking tot de volgende punten:
- Wat is het budget
- Hoeveel mensen moeten er op kunnen
- Hoe groot is de locatie
- Wat moet er allemaal precies op komen 

probeer ons wat meer informatie te geven dan kunnen we darana proberen je te helpen met het maken van een ontwerp.

----------


## domi046

hoi jeroen,

bij deze zal ik je ff de informatie geven voor zover dit gaat. om te beginnen met het budget hebben wij nog geen ervaring met een groot podium dus weten we ook niet wat daar de kosten ongeveer van zullen zijn. Dus maak maar een ontwerp en dan kan ik dat daarna overleggen en weet zeker dat we dat erdoor kunnen krijgen. Het aantal mensen dat tegelijk op het podium staan is 6. we hebben 3 locaties op het oog maar die zijn allemaal vrij groot. je kunt erbij denken aan ongeveer 70 in de lengte en 75 in de breedte. dit is dus de ruimte waar het podium en de bezoekers moeten. overige voorzienigen zoals de wc , bar etc kunnen kunnen aan de zijkant van het terrein. en als laatste wat moet er op t podium komen.. eigenlijk niks gewoon vrij moet tie zijn.. er word gedanst gezonge etc... wel zo het leuk zijn als t podium een beetje speciaal is bijvoorbeld door een stuk vloer dat kan draaien of dat je de lucht in kunt gaan etc.en voor ik het vergeet.. er is iets in de zin van een achterwand nodig.. maar wat en hoe..?? geen idee. ik hoop dat je zo genoeg informatie hebt...en anders hoor ik het van je...

groetjes domi

----------


## stekelvarke

Misschien even contact opnemen meet een evenementen bouwer in je buurt? Of als je veel speciale dingen wil even stageco bellen?

----------


## kokkie

Alleen een achterwand of ook een dak en zijwanden?

Meeste licht- en geluidsbedrijven zullen in de algemene voorwaarden hebben staan dat het podium waterdicht moet zijn. Heb je ook een FOH tentje nodig?

Een draaiend deel of een lift erin gaat echt wel geld kosten en dat geef je dan waarschijnlijk ook uit aan licht/geluid, dus dat dak, zijwanden en FOH tentje is nodig, want ik kan me niet voorstellen dat: "iets van een lift of een draaiend deel" iets toevoegd aan een show met 2 six-barren en 3 sm58 via behringer naar een DAP set. 

Maar goed, naast Stageco zijn er nog wel wat aanbieders van podia, zoals Spijkerman, Kuijf, Gigant, Van Stokkum en Bolero. 
Op Bolero Organisatie en Podiumverhuur krijg je wel een beetje inzicht wat er kan met podiumdelen, opbouwpodia en podiumtrailers, waarbij de trailers weer het voordeel hebben van ingebouwde kleedkamers en zithoeken, waar je bijvoorbeeld ook weer ff je productiekantoortje in kan maken. Faciliteiten die je anders ook extern moet bestellen.

----------


## axs

Verkoop en verhuur van: backstage - backstage wagen - container - licht en geluid - lighting stage - mobiel cafe - mobiel podium - podia - podium

blue stage heeft een extra bewegend podium.
Prijzen voor dit vallen nog redelijk mee

----------


## domi046

okee dankjewel!! nog ff een vraag aan axs je zegt blue stage heeft een bewegenpodium.. ik heb hem gezien maar het bewegend deel is dat wat je op 1 foto ziet aan de rechterzijkant..? in ieder geval bedankt Groetjes domi

----------


## stakke

> okee dankjewel!! nog ff een vraag aan axs je zegt blue stage heeft een bewegenpodium.. ik heb hem gezien maar het bewegend deel is dat wat je op 1 foto ziet aan de rechterzijkant..? in ieder geval bedankt Groetjes domi



Idd het bewegend deel betreft een schaarlift op de kop van de trailer. deze is te bedienen aan de achterzijde door middel van drukknoppen.
Oorspronkelijk, toen het podium van de VRT was, stond daar de regie op. Deze is er af gehaald voor Donna-zomertoer 2003 (heb ik gedaan qua licht). En een schaarlift op gezet voor de mistery-gast. 
Conceptueel kan je er leuk mee spelen.

Greetz
stakke

----------

